
Why Twitter's stock price dropped 18% today - arasmussen
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/06/why-twitter-inc-shares-tanked-today.aspx
======
cm2012
I love the CTA at the end for his other financial product. Great combination
of click-bait headline and well crafted copywriting. Don't think that will go
over well with the HN crowd :)

~~~
buckbova
I love the snake oil sales pitch:

"Opportunities to get wealthy from a single investment don't come around
often, but they do exist, and our chief technology officer believes he's found
one. In this free report, Jeremy Phillips shares the single company that he
believes could transform not only your portfolio, but your entire life."

Most people should know better than to click . . .

------
mandeepj
Facebook dropped down to $18 also before bouncing back. Twitter will also
bounce back if they show some money during their quarterly reports. Today, the
whole market tanked so in this case weak stocks get more hammered. It is time
to buy more shares. This is also one of the strategies

------
at-fates-hands
"Now what: Twitter shares are also still reeling after the company turned in
better-than-expected top- and bottom-line results last week, but once again
left the market wanting with perceived weak monthly active user growth."

Great example of the Wall Street double talk in that paragraph. I always
thought a companies stock would see an uptick in price when they report better
than expected quarterly results.

------
goeric
There's a what, another what, and a third what, but no real "why". Yes, the
lockup period ended, but plenty of company's stock prices have been just fine
after lockup periods expired.

~~~
arasmussen
Once the lockup period expires many people have to sell a ton of shares to
cover the taxes they have to pay on all the shares they just received. Say you
make a few million on Twitter stock because you joined 3 years ago. Unless
you've got a million bucks cash sitting around you're gonna have to sell some
shares to afford the taxes. The combination of everyone doing this at the same
time is the "why".

------
ugk
IMO much of the content from Fool and Seeking Alpha is just as empty.
Especially with clickbait like that title.

------
whoismua
_Why Twitter, Inc. Shares Tanked Today_

Let's see: maybe it should have never gotten so expensive and some people
awoke up? Tens of billions of dollars is a lot of money and maybe, just maybe,
Twitter isn't worth that much. If it was, professional investors would have
snapped the shares employees sold. Maybe I'm old school, but a billion is a
lot of money. Now imagine tens of billions.

